# WOW its cold in Ottawa



## lallieth

Yesterday and today have been freezing with temps of -26 C...I wont even take my golden out for her mornin walk..she gets 20 feet and then does the paw lift.That's my golden Hannah in my avatar pic

Next week however,we are suppose to get temps in the +++++ (crosses fingers) and it will be a nice break..


----------



## Halo

Yes it has been really cold...I actually found this morning colder than yesterday although they said on the radio that it was colder yesterday   I am not liking these temps very much...I am done with Winter....bring on Spring


----------



## lallieth

Halo said:


> Yes it has been really cold...I actually found this morning colder than yesterday although they said on the radio that it was colder yesterday   I am not liking these temps very much...I am done with Winter....bring on Spring


I agree..sadly though we have a long wait for spring..I think the damp cold has to be the worst though..goes right through you

Also quite a bit of stomach flu going around TIS THE SEASON


----------



## Retired

We've been following the weather reports in Ottawa to empathize with friends and family.  However those of us snowbirds in Florida who hope to escape winter in Canada, got a dose of winter yesterday and today.

Many communities in East Central Florida had *snow flurries * this morning!...:hissyfit:

So, we were able to empathize in real terms with our friends in Ottawa this morning

:canadian:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Florida freeze could hike cost of orange juice
Thursday, January 3, 2008 
CBC News 

Canadians could see a spike in the price of orange juice as farmers in Florida brace for a brief cold snap that could damage some crops.

The state is under a freeze warning Thursday, with temperatures expected to dip to record lows of -9 C. On Wednesday, northern parts of the state had temperatures of -1 C, with forecasters warning Thursday would be colder.

"Growers are definitely concerned any time the temperature is forecast to dip near 30 degrees [-1 C]," said Andrew Meadows, a spokesman for the grower advocacy group Florida Citrus Mutual.

"We will have a lot of growers across the state pulling all-nighters, and keeping a close watch on their groves and the temperature. We are cautiously optimistic the industry can weather this cold snap without significant damage."

Canadians could see a spike in the price of orange juice as farmers in Florida brace for a brief cold snap that could damage some crops.


A drop of water begins to fall from melting ice covering oranges on a tree near Modesto, Calif., on Jan. 16, 2007, nearly a year before freezing temperatures are again threatening the state's orange crop. 
(Rich Pedroncelli/Associated Press) 
The state is under a freeze warning Thursday, with temperatures expected to dip to record lows of -9 C. On Wednesday, northern parts of the state had temperatures of -1 C, with forecasters warning Thursday would be colder.

"Growers are definitely concerned any time the temperature is forecast to dip near 30 degrees [-1 C]," said Andrew Meadows, a spokesman for the grower advocacy group Florida Citrus Mutual.

"We will have a lot of growers across the state pulling all-nighters, and keeping a close watch on their groves and the temperature. We are cautiously optimistic the industry can weather this cold snap without significant damage."

Continue Article

Orange juice futures rose in trading in New York on Wednesday on news of the freeze alert, signalling consumers could pay more for their morning fix in the new year.

Florida Gov. Charlie Crist on Wednesday signed an emergency order and relaxed restrictions in getting harvests moved to processing centres. Worth $9 billion US, Florida has the largest citrus industry in the United States.

"Everybody's scurrying around to do what they can to protect their plants," said Terry McElroy, spokesman for the state Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services.

Orange crops can withstand some cold weather, but prolonged freezing temperatures can ruin an entire grove.

A temperature of 0 C for four hours can ruin an orange, while a temperature of -2 C for four hours can ruin an entire orange tree.

Broccoli and cabbage crops in the north, as well as strawberries, tomatoes and corn in the south are also threatened.


----------



## Cat Dancer

I'm done with winter too.


----------



## sunset

It was 7 degrees here  this morning in NJ.. I am wanting summer so bad!


----------



## ladylore

I use to live in NW Ontario and remember the snow banks and the freezing cold weather - I am so happy I moved to the west coast - all we have had is rain.:dance: And yes, now I am spoiled.


----------



## lallieth

ladylore said:


> I use to live in NW Ontario and remember the snow banks and the freezing cold weather - I am so happy I moved to the west coast - all we have had is rain.:dance: And yes, now I am spoiled.


Lady,my husband is from the west coast and reminds me EACH time it gets this cold,how nice it would be to move back to BC


----------



## David Baxter PhD

If memory serves, didn't BC have a lot more snow (and wind and rain) last winter than Ontario?


----------



## just mary

Why do we stay in Canada with such cold winters?  I honestly think we forget about the winter once spring and summer arrives.  I don't know how often I've stood at the bus stop in mid January muttering to myself about the -39 degree celsius windchill, but talk to me on a warm May morning and I'll think, it wasn't that bad. Maybe we just block it all out??


----------



## Halo

I think you might be right JM...maybe we do block it out once the Spring and Summer hit.  I know that since I started driving to work and stopped taking the bus I don't seem to notice the cold temperatures as much...I have to say that I totally don't miss the bus anymore.


----------



## Cat Dancer

could you all just keep the cold air up there? Please? LOL.

The weather reports usually say something like "and coming down from Canada, frigid air."


----------



## just mary

LOL

I don't know Janet, I thought it was nice to share, we can't keep it all to ourselves...


----------



## Halo

Ah...they like to blame everything on coming from us Canucks :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lately, our biggest storms have been coming up northeast from the US or up along the east coast.

I have a sneaking suspicion that Abigail has been directing them up here - just because I called her feisty.


----------



## Cat Dancer

:canadian::canadian::canadian:

He he he he. 

Abigail might do something like that. LOL.


----------



## Halo

So now I know why we are getting all the storms....darn that little Abigail, tricky little girl she is :lol:


----------



## lallieth

We have two temperatures in Ottawa,COLD AND HOT


----------



## ladylore

David Baxter said:


> If memory serves, didn't BC have a lot more snow (and wind and rain) last winter than Ontario?



A heck of alot more wind oh yes - Stanley Park is still being cleaned up.


----------



## Meg

I have the opposite problem... I think I'm melting!  It's been 38 degrees C here today (about 100 F I think) and it's not pleasant.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Put some in a jar and send it up here.


----------



## Halo

Hey Meglet...want some company..a houseguest maybe?   Anything to get away from this snow...I could do with another vacation :lol:


----------



## bbjjre

I know this is going to sound absolutely ridiculous but I am actually loving the freezing whether. I am huge and pregnant and the heat that i am putting out is unbelievable!!! My husband calls me the space heater... I am loving opening the the patio door, or sticking my head out just to cool off! Winter coat? what coat? I'm walking in out in -23 weather without a coat and I am loving it!!!!


----------



## Meg

I would love to bottle some and get it out of here!  It's a bit nicer today, though.  

I also like having company, Halo - I'm afraid I only have a couch to offer though


----------



## Halo

Meglet I would take the couch anyday to get away from this snow....bring on the sunshine :lol:


----------



## Meg

Lol come on down then.  Don't forget to slip, slop, slap!


----------



## Halo

Okay Meglet hang on I'm on my way...flip flops and all :lol:


----------



## lallieth

Now it's starting to warm up here,at least for a few days and I am liking it


----------



## Retired

I heard from a friend today that it's been raining and much of the snow has melted around Ottawa.

That sounds like it might create a risk of flooding in some areas.

Any reports of flooding?

Steve


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I haven't heard anything except the warnings about flooding so far, but the big problem today and especially this evening was very dense fog due to the rain and elevated air temperature versus the snow and ice accumulated on the ground. It was a slow stressful trip back home tonight. 

Many driveways are pretty treacherous today too, with the rain washing the snow down to glare ice with a layer of water to make it extra slippery. Not the greatest cane weather.


----------



## Retired

> Not the greatest cane weather



You probably know about the steel grippers that can be fitted to the bottom of a cane for winter ice.  Pharmacies or stores that sell canes,wheelchairs etc have them.

Sounds worse than my friend described in his email.  I can see how the fog could be developing with the snow, rain and rising temps.

Hopefully the temps don't drop to turn into freezing rain and black ice.


----------



## lallieth

TSOW said:


> I heard from a friend today that it's been raining and much of the snow has melted around Ottawa.
> 
> That sounds like it might create a risk of flooding in some areas.
> 
> Any reports of flooding?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Not that I have heard so far..here in the country,there may be some flooding in homes,the sump pumps are working overtime.

Oh I just read that no major flooding reported and no concerns about it


----------



## bbjjre

I saw a crew of city workers near Johnston rd. this morning looking at a potential flooding problem near or on the railroad tracks. What can I say I am always the nosy one who slows the car down to see what's going on!


----------



## lallieth

We have basment flooding! My poor husband has been using the wet vac on and off pretty much every hour since 6am..his back is aching badly


----------



## Retired

> husband has been using the wet vac on and off



Lucky to have a shop vac at home.  You never know when you'll need it.

We live in a high rise, and I still keep a shop vac.  It came in handy once when some seals failed on a window during a windy rainstorm!

_Be prepared!_  That's the motto I go through life with!


----------



## lallieth

Well our basement completely flooded last night,our foundation is 100 years old,and we don't have a weeping bed around the foundation,with the rain and melting snow,the water has no place to go (cause the ground is frozen) and so it comes into the house.

Insurance wont cover ground water so there isnt much we can do,except hope the rain stops soon


----------



## David Baxter PhD

:yikes: That doesn't sound like much fun at all 

I think the temperature is supposed to start heading back down today sometime.


----------



## lallieth

David Baxter said:


> :yikes: That doesn't sound like much fun at all
> 
> I think the temperature is supposed to start heading back down today sometime.


Great..so you mean our basement will turn into a skating rink? fun for the kids at least lol

My hubby was really upset yesterday,after pumping so much water out and I told him "its JUST WATER" we are still happy and healthy..its just water"


----------



## Roy H.

It's been pretty bad here in the Twin Cities lately too (around 0 the last few days). The way I see it is I will always be a cold climate person because if you don't have the winter, you don't realize how special the summer is. Spring is also a lovely time of year. But honestly, I can't imagine Christmas without snow on the ground.  

No, I'll be here for the rest of my life. Oh, BTW, get used to it guys, we aren't even close to spring yet, so try to enjoy the cold weather as much as possible. You have to embrace it, that is the key.


----------



## braveheart

It's far too warm here in the UK for the time of year! I've got a t shirt and a thin blouse on and the heat's not on here yet and I'm still warm!


----------



## Roy H.

braveheart said:


> It's far too warm here in the UK for the time of year! I've got a t shirt and a thin blouse on and the heat's not on here yet and I'm still warm!



It's not warm here, my friend. Go stick your head in a freezer and imagine your whole body in there. That's what it feels like in the northern part of America right now (at least in the Midwest). What is the UK like? Does the northern most part get very cold? Correct if I'm wrong, but the UK is made up of England, Wales, Ireland and...well, it goes something like that, right?


----------



## braveheart

Yes! It's cold, snowing and that, up in the North and Scotland.
But down here in the South East it's just wet and warm and windy! The weather that destroys umbrellas very fast!


----------



## Halo

Roy H. said:


> Oh, BTW, get used to it guys, we aren't even close to spring yet, so try to enjoy the cold weather as much as possible. You have to embrace it, that is the key.



Embrace it   It took me 1.5 hours to drive into work this morning...which normally takes me about 20-30 minutes.  Great start to my day  :rant:


----------



## Into The Light

to embrace it would require functioning, non-frozen arms :lol: it's been -20 out there


----------



## Roy H.

Halo said:


> Embrace it   It took me 1.5 hours to drive into work this morning...which normally takes me about 20-30 minutes.  Great start to my day  :rant:



We had a big snow storm here a few weeks ago and it took me 3 hours to drive about 20 miles. It was the worst driving experience of my life. 



Into The Light said:


> to embrace it would require functioning, non-frozen arms :lol: it's been -20 out there



Staying indoors all winter isn't good though, IMO. You have to find an activity (as hard as it may be), such as skiing or skating or just going for a walk here and there. Otherwise it can get to your psyche.


----------



## lallieth

I have to go out each day,even for 30 mins to walk the dog,despite the cold..I need the fresh air and exercise,otherwise I feel blah all day


----------



## Into The Light

Roy H. said:


> Staying indoors all winter isn't good though, IMO. You have to find an activity (as hard as it may be), such as skiing or skating or just going for a walk here and there. Otherwise it can get to your psyche.


i couldn't agree with you more. we still need to get out there.


----------



## Halo

Roy H. said:


> Staying indoors all winter isn't good though, IMO. You have to find an activity (as hard as it may be), such as skiing or skating or just going for a walk here and there. Otherwise it can get to your psyche.



I actually disagree with you.  I don't think that staying indoors all winter isn't good.  I think that for some it might not be however for others if they can find things to do indoors that they are happy and content doing then there is no difference whether they are indoors or outdoors. JMO


----------

